# Wood Window Sash Won't Stay Up



## diginside (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have a rental property that was built probably 25 years ago. Recently I found that one of the wood window sash would not stay up. The worse yet is that I have been told that the sash won't come out unless I remove the molding, a major surgery to me. So I've been looking around for this "Wood Window Tension Spring", trying to avoid this surgery, at no avail due to the size of the spring (3/4 inch) being too wide. 

I attached a couple of pictures here just to see any one of your experts can help me out. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The problem is the clip that holds the spring to the sash. Some were metal and they held up well, some were plastic and broke over time. If you can get a long hook up the spring channel, you may be able to snag the spring and pull it dow and nail it to the sash. You do not have to remove the trim to get the sashes out, just remove the small stop molding. However. the chances you will get that aluminum jamb out without damaging it are slim.


----------



## diginside (Jul 8, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> If you can get a long hook up the spring channel, you may be able to snag the spring and pull it down and nail it to the sash. You do not have to remove the trim to get the sashes out, just remove the small stop molding. However. the chances you will get that aluminum jamb out without damaging it are slim.


 Is there an opening that I can insert the "long hook"? If I understand you correctly, I'd have to remove the stop molding anyway. Is the molding glued in or nailed down? I am afraid I'll break the molding into pieces and then damage the aluminum jamb...sorry I am not so handy although I've been trying for quite some time.
One last question if I may, the sash along with aluminum jamb will come off once I remove the stop molding on both sides, correct? If so, I may give it a try. I do not have many options as I cannot find a local repairman to do the job, at a reasonable price. Most contractors if not all are only offering replacement services.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the sash will not come out just by removing the stops,well... it will but you need to remove the liner with it


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The hole at the bottom of the sash is where the liner is raised, the spring is inside than. 

It is possible to get the jamb liners out without too much damage, but you must get all the fasteners out first. Some are nails, screws or staples.


----------

